# James Keating



## rooke

I have a question. Who did James Keating study with? I hear alot about his knife prowess, however the little I've seen (youtube) mostly showed hubud and passing drills, that are fairly common nowadays. 

Thanks,
Rooke


----------



## lklawson

Mr. Keating says he has studied with a number of FMA and IMA instructors over the years as well as spending some time learning WMA methods.  I believe he also has a background in JMA.

He has a solid reputation though some Classical Fencing advocates have questioned his right to use the title "Master at Arms" because that is a traditional title bestowed by Maestros of Fence through some living traditions.  Though he has, apparently, studied fencing with some instructors, to date I have not heard of any of them bestowing the title on him.  But it doesn't look like he's about to give it up or go study in Italy.

I've seen some of his older instructional material on Bowie Knife and it was good.  Mixed some FMA type drills in with some standard WMA drills and concepts.  I don't know if his new material is the same as his old but I wouldn't have any problems recommending the old stuff to folks.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## zepedawingchun

lklawson said:


> He has a solid reputation though some Classical Fencing advocates have questioned his right to use the title "Master at Arms" because that is a traditional title bestowed by Maestros of Fence through some living traditions. Though he has, apparently, studied fencing with some instructors, to date I have not heard of any of them bestowing the title on him. But it doesn't look like he's about to give it up or go study in Italy.


 
Well, you know, James Keating doesn't live in France.  I say, if the classical fencing world doesn't like him calling himself 'Master at Arms' they should send one of their 'Maestros' to visit James, put the fencer in a room with his best rapier, then put James in there with his best  . . . .   ? ? ?   sword or stick or knife or whatever he uses, and then see who walks out.  If James comes out, he gets to continue calling himself 'Master at Arms'.  And if the fencer walks out, well then, I guess they were right.


----------



## lklawson

zepedawingchun said:


> Well, you know, James Keating doesn't live in France.  I say, if the classical fencing world doesn't like him calling himself 'Master at Arms' they should send one of their 'Maestros' to visit James, put the fencer in a room with his best rapier, then put James in there with his best  . . . .   ? ? ?   sword or stick or knife or whatever he uses, and then see who walks out.  If James comes out, he gets to continue calling himself 'Master at Arms'.  And if the fencer walks out, well then, I guess they were right.


That's the way it used to work two or three centuries ago, yes.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## rooke

Didn't know he had a WMA background. His website didn't really give that impression. Thanks much! Appreciate the added info.

Rooke


----------



## lklawson

rooke said:


> Didn't know he had a WMA background. His website didn't really give that impression. Thanks much! Appreciate the added info.


I can't say how *much* of a WMA background he has.  I know he's studied with some Fencers and, notably, Pete Kautz (not a Certified Maestro but still considered an authority on knife in WMA).

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## sgtmac_46

I don't know much about his pedigree, but his methods and theory seems pretty solid and practical.


----------



## Dwight McLemore

I've been trying to ween myself away from these forums but I thought it would be right if I threw my hat in the arena for James Keating.  I have been lucky enough to have trained with Jim at the New York Riddle, years ago.  I have corresponded with him and shared ideas with him over the past decade.  What impressed me most was the diversity of Jim's interest and ability to 'go outside the box' in his martial thinking. He has influenced me a lot and was the inspiration for those Bowie and Tomahawk books of mine.  Jim is an associate of Datu Kelly Worden and if you want to hear his thoughts on martial training, go up on Datu's website and click on the past radio talk shows.  You will find these really interesting. 


All My Best
Dwight


----------



## lklawson

Dwight McLemore said:


> I've been trying to ween myself away from these forums


And I keep enjoying your input when you post.



> but I thought it would be right if I threw my hat in the arena for James Keating.  I have been lucky enough to have trained with Jim at the New York Riddle, years ago.  I have corresponded with him and shared ideas with him over the past decade.  What impressed me most was the diversity of Jim's interest and ability to 'go outside the box' in his martial thinking.


Is his current material the same as his older stuff from the early Paladin vids?  I liked that material.  I especially appreciated his application of the Incartatta and the Passata Soto.



> He has influenced me a lot and was the inspiration for those Bowie and Tomahawk books of mine.  Jim is an associate of Datu Kelly Worden and if you want to hear his thoughts on martial training, go up on Datu's website and click on the past radio talk shows.  You will find these really interesting.


I liked most of his radio shows and found them entertaining - at least the ones he put up as MP3 downloads anyway.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Dwight McLemore

(  Is his current material the same as his older stuff from the early Paladin vids? I liked that material. I especially appreciated his application of the Incartatta and the Passata Soto.)  I'm not really sure, I know that some updates were made to the older material that you are referencing. Pete Kautz might know more about this.  He is regular contact with Jim.  I talked to Jim via email two months back and he told me he was putting a lot of focus on his Kung Fu now. See you next month.  Looks like we got Jeff and Rodger coming too.All My BestDwight


----------



## BLACK LION

sgtmac_46 said:


> I don't know much about his pedigree, but his methods and theory seems pretty solid and practical.


 I agree...


----------



## TaiChiTJ

Keating's two "Conceptual Gold" DVD's are, in my opinion, very good stuff.  A person could build a large part of their own self defense system (stand up, not ground work ) based on what he presents.


----------



## Dwight McLemore

I have to tell you, Brother, I really agree.....Conceptual Gold is vintage Keating at it's best. I still have the old VHs copies and still use them.  These are just classic 'Conceptual' Keating thinking and reflect a logic path that many of us could really learn something from. If Jim Keating get remembered for anything it will have to be his unique ability to put out this tiny , very digestible bits of wisdom that make us all better martial artist.  Too bad he does not have a martial arts talk show....God! would not that be great.


All My Best
Dwight


----------

